# Rugby kits



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find the New Zealand 2011 World Cup rugby kit to buy? I found it in Go Sport in Dubai Mall but they didn't have the right size and only had the top, not the full kit. They also told me Go Sport everywhere else in Dubai is a different company and they don't stock rugby stuff. 

I checked Adidas in the Dubai mall as well and got the same line.

Going to try Mall of Emirates tomorrow but has anyone seen any there or anywhere else?


----------



## Use Caution (Aug 12, 2011)

zin said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the New Zealand 2011 World Cup rugby kit to buy? I found it in Go Sport in Dubai Mall but they didn't have the right size and only had the top, not the full kit. They also told me Go Sport everywhere else in Dubai is a different company and they don't stock rugby stuff.
> 
> I checked Adidas in the Dubai mall as well and got the same line.
> 
> Going to try Mall of Emirates tomorrow but has anyone seen any there or anywhere else?


I would offer to bring a complete set out from New Zealand within the next two weeks, however you would be better off trying to find it out there, as you may be paying double the price (even considering we are the home of the All Blacks - a long story concerning Adidas - don't get me started).

Good luck with your hunt...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try KITBAG they deliver free with orders over £50 WORLDWIDE


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey yeah i work in sports compnay here and you will definitely get it in MOE Go Sports...

Also you can get the NZ kit in Canturbury showroom in MOE. Also try Sun and Sand SPorts, they will also be stocking the rugby kit.

Infact if your close to festival city, you can head to Intersport, they have good selection of Rugby as well.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> hey yeah i work in sports compnay here and you will definitely get it in MOE Go Sports...
> 
> Also you can get the NZ kit in Canturbury showroom in MOE. Also try Sun and Sand SPorts, they will also be stocking the rugby kit.
> 
> ...


Hello. GO sports in MOE didn't have it, only Scottish and South African kits. Didn't see the Canterbury showroom in MOE, will try that another time. 

Sun and Sand sports dont do rugby tops and Intersport is closed in Festival City for renovation although there is one in ACE hardware now so will try them.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Also try Stadium in Dubai Mall...not sure but just maybe they have do.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Nah. Tried Stadium there and the one in Deira City Center. No joy. I may just order online as siobhanwf suggested.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Try KITBAG they deliver free with orders over £50 WORLDWIDE


Thanks for this. I tried them but they only had one size left. I ended using sportsdirect.com, 10 pounds cheaper and I used shop and ship which will probably cost me around 50-60 dirhams (sportsdirect's international delivery cost was over 60 pounds!).


----------

